# $199 Carpet Installation For Your Entire House.



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Now that I have your attention...




> Subj: $199 Whole House Carpet Installation from Lowe's!
> Date: Tue, 22 Jan 2008 18:07:23 +0000
> From: Lowe's Home Improvement <[email protected]>
> ----------------------------------------------------------------
> ...



I got this in an email from Lowe's today.

I am in the market to have a few rooms carpeted....I can assure you I will NOT be using this "service".....but how many HO's will?


I'm not a floor guy, but I can't see how the contractor could offer ANY quality on the install at that price....I have visions of scraped walls and trim, buckling in a short time, etc etc....and then a good game of phone-tag to get the whole mess to an "acceptable" level .


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

How much does the carpet cost? Maybe they're making up the money there.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

do they come in and spray on the carpets with an airless or something?


----------



## SelfContract (Dec 6, 2007)

mickeyco said:


> How much does the carpet cost? Maybe they're making up the money there.


Yes, that's in the contract. They require carpets/service SOLD by Lowes only, so % hidden markup already there.


----------



## dayspring (Mar 4, 2006)

I saw that offer the other day. If I'm not mistaken it includes moving "normal" furniture, removing existing carpet and pad, not sure about disposal. 
And yes many HO's are gonna buy it. They must have something hidden somewhere.

Here is their disclainer:

1*Disclaimer:* $199 whole-house basic carpet installation is for two or more rooms and includes installation of pad. Price for basic installation of carpet and pad in one room (up to 30sq/yds) is $159. Prices stated for basic installation *require purchase of both Special Order carpet and pad from Lowe’s *for installation in single family residential homes. Basic installation includes removal and haul away of old carpet and pad, installation on existing tack strip, and moving of normal household furniture. *Additional charges will apply for glue down carpet, installing on steps, moving outsized or excessive household furniture, and other additional services not included in basic installation. *Prices do not include cost of materials to be installed. No offset or deduction for any included services which are not used. Prices are not valid for multi-family and/or commercial properties, which projects will be priced by quote only. Not valid on prior purchases. May not be available in all areas. See store for details and listing of all available special order carpet.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

mickeyco said:


> How much does the carpet cost? Maybe they're making up the money there.


Who is the "they"?

Lowe's sells the carper/padding/tack strip and subs the labor out.

Even IF Lowe's was a registered NJ HIC, for $199???

How many hours does $199 buy from you?


----------



## GoodHouse (Sep 3, 2007)

The promotion is no scam. Its not temporary either. This is a sale that is for good. Normal household furniture includes bed, dresser, night stand, sofa, table, chair, etc. Does not include exercise equipment, armoirs, china cabs, pool tables, piano's etc. 

Lowe's is attempting to be very aggressive in the market place. The installer is still getting normal rates. Lowe's is taking the hit for the sake of volume. They are not raising their carpet prices significantly either.

As far as the qualifications of the installers, they are all licesned, enormous insurance policies, all have to pass background checks including the subs employees,some are certified by manufacturers, and most of all Lowe's customer service policy of 100% customer satisfaction is in place so quality is the number one priority because when a customer is not happy they are easily heard and problems are rectified.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

loss leader


----------



## Dustball (Jul 7, 2006)

So there's no maximum on square footage, eh? My 740 SF 2BR/1BA house would be no comparision to a 2500 SF 5Br/3BA house.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

GoodHouse said:


> As far as the qualifications of the installers, they are all licesned, enormous insurance policies, all have to pass background checks including the subs employees,some are certified by manufacturers, and most of all Lowe's customer service policy of 100% customer satisfaction is in place so quality is the number one priority because when a customer is not happy they are easily heard and problems are rectified.





















power stretcher? We ain't got no stinkin' power stretchers!


----------



## GoodHouse (Sep 3, 2007)

There is no maximum sq ft. Flat rate price for install. 
Finley, not sure what is so amusing?


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

GoodHouse said:


> Finley, not sure what is so amusing?


Somebody will surely be kind enough to fill you in, I'm sure.








Power stretcher? Where do you plug it in? I don't see no stinkin' cord even!


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

GoodHouse said:


> There is no maximum sq ft. Flat rate price for install.
> Finley, not sure what is so amusing?


 
I hyperlinked the amusement for you:laughing:


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

GoodHouse said:


> The promotion is no scam. Its not temporary either. This is a sale that is for good. Normal household furniture includes bed, dresser, night stand, sofa, table, chair, etc. Does not include exercise equipment, armoirs, china cabs, pool tables, piano's etc.
> 
> Lowe's is attempting to be very aggressive in the market place. The installer is still getting normal rates. Lowe's is taking the hit for the sake of volume. They are not raising their carpet prices significantly either.
> 
> As far as the qualifications of the installers, they are all licesned, enormous insurance policies, all have to pass background checks including the subs employees,some are certified by manufacturers, and most of all Lowe's customer service policy of 100% customer satisfaction is in place so quality is the number one priority because when a customer is not happy they are easily heard and problems are rectified.


 And I still believe in the Tooth Fairy!


----------



## GoodHouse (Sep 3, 2007)

You can pick almost any retail store in the world and find dissatisfied customers/horror stories/etc. Everyone is a consumer at some point and at some point feels dis-services occur. If any contractor told me they never had a dissatisfied customer in their career, they are completely lying. Its just not possible to please every single person in every capacity. 

Pertaining to this thread, you can absolutely expect the same service, professionalism, and quality you would expect from any retail store. The sale promotion has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

GoodHouse said:


> As far as the qualifications of the installers, they are all licesned, enormous insurance policies, all have to pass background checks including the subs employees,some are certified by manufacturers, and most of all Lowe's customer service policy of 100% customer satisfaction is in place so quality is the number one priority because when a customer is not happy they are easily heard and problems are rectified.


Pass the bong...no bogarting!


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

GoodHouse said:


> You can pick almost any retail store in the world and find dissatisfied customers/horror stories/etc. Everyone is a consumer at some point and at some point feels dis-services occur. If any contractor told me they never had a dissatisfied customer in their career, they are completely lying. Its just not possible to please every single person in every capacity.
> 
> Pertaining to this thread, you can absolutely expect the same service, professionalism, and quality you would expect from any retail store. The sale promotion has nothing to do with it.


 Actually,you may find more complaints about the Big Box stores as their general policies are geared towards profit and consumer relations is probably second or third on their list.(if that high)

When you deal with the smaller mom and pop stores,they are more willing to protect their reputation in the eyes of the consumer for the purpose of references and repeat business,not to mention the fact that the big box stores are giving them a run for their money.So to be more competitive their personal service will be higher on their lists.

I tried the same type of sales promotion with a company promising next day installation.I got crack smokers that couldn't put in 3 hours without falling apart,wouldn't show up for two days,and took ten days to do the job.

No more,now it's the reputable smaller companies that have fought to stay in business with a good group of regular subs that get my work.


----------



## GoodHouse (Sep 3, 2007)

old fart, where in CT are you? Danbury here


----------



## oldfrt (Oct 10, 2007)

GoodHouse said:


> old fart, where in CT are you? Danbury here


 You aren't coming over to slap me up the side of the head?

It's about a 60 mile drive and gas is kinda expensive !!!


----------



## Celtic (May 23, 2007)

Lol


----------

